# Im Endgame ohne Geld?



## rocksor (17. April 2010)

Hey Leute, 

Nur so vorab, ich möchte gern mal in RoM reinschauen.

Ich les überall, dass man RoM angeblich im Endgame-Content nicht ohne echtes Geld wirklich spielen kann.
Sehr viele Leute scheinen das zu bestätigen.
Jetzt weiß ich also anscheinend, dass es nicht lohnt RoM zu spielen wenn man von vornerein weiß, dass man kein Geld ausgeben wird, da man am Ende ja wie es scheint nur noch wirklich mit Geld was reißen kann.

Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht wirklich vorstellen. Jetzt würd ich das ganze gern etwas detailreicher erfahren, um mir ein Bild von der Situation zu machen und eventuell festzustellen, ob es mir die Mühe wert ist oder nicht.
Ich bitte euch jetzt einfach mal, mir genau  zu erklären was ich ohne Geld alles machen kann, inwiefern ich mit Geld überlegen bin, ob ich wirklich alles machen kann genau wie die, die Geld investieren ( damit mein ich zum Beispiel die Gildenkriege, Instanzen (raids?), PvP etc.
Bitte nicht so Antworten wie " Du kannst alles machen, dauert nur länger " 

Würd mich über nützliche Antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (17. April 2010)

du kommst ohne geld nicht weit


----------



## Benjamin360 (17. April 2010)

du kannst alles ohne geld machen, nur dauert es halt da du farmen musst.

und in dem nächsten add on das bald kommt, sollen die inis verschiedene schwierigkeitsgrade haben. mal sehn wie das wird, weil zur zeit sind die high end inis wirklich hart, da gibt es nur eine hand voll spieler...


----------



## rocksor (17. April 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> du kommst ohne geld nicht weit



Genau sowas wollte ich nicht hören. Warum komme ich ohne Geld denn nicht weit? 
Sowas lese ich ja überall, nur bringt mich das nich weiter....
Ich will wissen inwiefern man sich was für Kohle kauft...


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Genau sowas wollte ich nicht hören. Warum komme ich ohne Geld denn nicht weit?
> Sowas lese ich ja überall, nur bringt mich das nich weiter....
> Ich will wissen inwiefern man sich was für Kohle kauft...



Du kaufst dir ums Geld massenweise Makellose Fusionssteine und Waffensteine, damit du auf deine Items und Waffen angemessene Stats draufkloppen kannst oder sie plussen kannst.
Auf normale Fusis vom NPC gehen weniger Stats, weil schon 1-2 Crapstats oben sind, die dir nichts bringen. Ohne den Stats erreichst du nicht die Werte, die du brauchst, um in High Level Inis brillieren zu können.
Ein Mount solltest du dir auch zulegen...


----------



## Esperli (17. April 2010)

Du kannst Runes of Magic vollkommen ohne Geld spielen, lass die anderen sagen was die wollen. Es stimmt zwar das du um richtig gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen, die Sachen aus dem Itemshop benötigst, allerdings brauchst du vor Level 50 garnicht mit dem Verbessern anfangen, vorher wirst du eh mit Questbelohnungen zugeschüttet. Hinzu kommt das es eine spielinterne Währung gibt (Phiriusmarken), die du über das Absolvieren täglicher Quests erhältst, mit der du sämtliche wichtigen Sachen aus dem Itemshop kaufen kannst. Du benötigst allerdings sehr viele von den Marken. Hinzu kommt die Möglichkeit das du ja im Spiel über das Auktionshaus erbeutetes Gold gegen Diamanten tauschen kannst.

Also zusammengefasst:
Bis Level 50-55 brauchst du kein Geld, da es an jeder Ecke neues Zeug gibt.
Wenn du erstmal keine 55er Instanzen laufen willst, und dir die 50er und drunter erstmal reichen, brauchst gar kein Geld (hab selber schon alle 50er Inis durch und spiele auch ohne Geld).
Das reinschnuppern lohnt sich also allemal.


----------



## Ultimato (18. April 2010)

Nun man kanns schaffen ohne Geld zu spielen aber wie bei allen anderen mmorpg-games kommt man mit Geld halt einfach schneller voran. Du kannst aber mit Gold(ingame wäreung) im ah(auktionshaus) Diamanten ertseigern ist zwar etwas teuer aber wenn du genaug farmst sollte das kein problem darstellen. Das nötigste aus dem Item-Shop kannst du auch wie oben schon beschrieben mit Phiriusmarken kaufen. Du kannst pro Tag 10TQ(Tagesuquests) machen wo man 100Phiriusmarken bekommt. Mit 500 Phiriusmakren kann man glaub ein Engelssäufzer kaufen was 1tag lang kein sterbemalus verursacht. Was später aber wirklich praktisch ist, ist ein Reittier das kannst du dir aber durch Diamanten aus dem ah kaufen. Am meisten Gold kann man machen indem man resurcen sammelt. Das dauert zwar extrem lange kommt man aber gefahrenlos ab Gold und zwar an viel Gold weil die meisten Spieler keine lust haben zu sammeln. Durch das Gold aus dem sammeln kaufst du dir Dias und du hast ausgesorgt. Dauert zwar lange und ist langweilig aber du kannst so ohne Reales Geld auskommen.


----------



## Moe91 (18. April 2010)

Mein Vorgänger hat wirklich recht. Genauso mache ich es auch.
Du kannst problemlos ohne Geld spielen, nur es dauert eben länger, wie schon öfter gesagt wurde. Um aber trotzdem an Items zu gelangen, ohne ein paar € hinzublättern, kannst Tagesquests machen, um Phiriusmarken zu bekommen. Da du aber nur 10 pro Tag abschließen kannst, dauert es etwas um an Marken zu kommen.
Die einfachste Lösung, die auch am meisten Gold bringt ist das Sammlen von Rohstoffen. Es dauert ein bisschen, aber lohnt sich. Ich würde sie auf jedenfall einmal weiterverarbeiten, weil das dann noch mehr Gold einbringt, weiter würd ich auf keinen Fall.
Mit Daily-Items kannst du auch handeln, aber das bringt nicht so viel.

Wenn du dann genug Gold hast, kannst du im Auktionshaus das Gold gegen Diamanten eintauschen. Als erstes würde ich mir dann ein Reittier besorgen. Am Anfang geht es noch so, aber spätestens im Drachzahngebirge geht's dir voll auf die Nerven.

Die meisten die sagen, dass du auf jedenfall Geld investieren musst, sind Leute, die sich mit den stärketsen messen wollen. Ich kenne auch welche, die jeden Monat über 100€ für Diamanten ausgeben. Manche Gilden meinen, dass du das MUSST, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das völliger Schwachsinn. Du kannst auch so ganz oben mit dabei sein, musst nur öfter online sein und mehr Zeit für das Farmen einplanen.


----------



## Benjamin360 (18. April 2010)

Ja genau Moe91,
auf dem server riocht ist nämlich ein high end tank der noch keinen cent ausgegeben hat


----------



## Allexiella (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

das kommt auf Deine Spielweise an..

Wenn Du, wie in WOW, hauptsache alles schnell, schnell, schnell, ich will einer der besten sein, spielst, kommst Du ohne Geld nicht weit.

Aber wenn es Dir egal ist, ob Du den nächsten lvl. heute oder nächste Woche erreichst, und Du einfach nur etwas Freizeit mit Freunden online verbringen willst, dann geht´s auch ohne.


----------



## Diaboli (18. April 2010)

Du kannst in RoM durchaus bis zum "Ende" spielen ohne auch nur 1 Cent aus zu geben.
Das Kostet dann allerdings wesentlich mehr Zeit. 
Willst du schnell im High End Bereich mit mischen dann bleibt dir nix anderes über als Geld aus zu geben. 
Bist du kein High End Gamer dann kannst du ohne Geld in RoM glücklich werden.

RoM ist das fairste F2P MMoRPG auf dem Markt vielleicht auch eines der Fairsten MMoRPG´s 
wer aber ein High End Gamer ist wird aber sehr warscheinlich mit abo systemen günstiger davon kommen.

Letztendlich kommt es also auf dein Spiel verhalten drauf an welche Art für dich besser ist!


----------



## rocksor (18. April 2010)

Ahhh danke für die vielen Antworten!
Ich glaub ich werd mal reinschauen und mal anspielen, wer weiß vll. gefällt es mir ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (19. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ahhh danke für die vielen Antworten!
> Ich glaub ich werd mal reinschauen und mal anspielen, wer weiß vll. gefällt es mir ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass dir keinen Käse erzählen von wegen du köntest ohne Geld im Endgame auch nur 5 Sekunden bestehen. Die Spielmechaniken sind darauf ausgelegt das du auf jedenfall Geld investieren musst um im Endgame zu bestehen. Ud F2P sind niemals fair. Im Gegenteil jedes F2P ist darauf ausgelegt das du mindestens 13 Euro im Monat zahlen musst.


----------



## sorbit (19. April 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Lass dir keinen Käse erzählen von wegen du köntest ohne Geld im Endgame auch nur 5 Sekunden bestehen. Die Spielmechaniken sind darauf ausgelegt das du auf jedenfall Geld investieren musst um im Endgame zu bestehen. Ud F2P sind niemals fair. Im Gegenteil jedes F2P ist darauf ausgelegt das du mindestens 13 Euro im Monat zahlen musst.



dürfte man fragen auf welchem server du spielst. welches lvl du hast und welche ausrüstung um so eine behauptung aufzustellen?

ich für meinen teil spiele einen kundi/bewahrer im highend bereich und habe 0 cent für das spiel ausgegeben. 

Um im highend bereich schritt zu halten muss man halt ein auge auf die marktwirtschaft werfen um sich sein gold zu verdienen. 

Und eine aktive gilde is ein wichtiger faktor im endbereich. ohne aktive gilde die mit dir raiden geht kannst du selbst im highend kontent und millionen von $$$ nix anfangen.


----------



## Esperli (19. April 2010)

Geht mir auch so, ich kann jede Ini mitlaufen und hab auch noch keinen Cent ausgegeben. Na ok, ich hab mir die ersten beiden Sonderhefte zu Runes of Magic gekauft.
Im Spiel bekommt man über den blauen Beutel (ein Gegenstand der dich von Level 1 an begleitet und alle paar Level Bonusgegenstände ausspuckt) und andere Aktionen haufenweise Itemshop Sachen geschenkt. Mal 20 Diamanten, mal 100 Rubine, diverse Tränke, Amulette, Reittiere.... zum Jubiläum gab es eine Woche lang jeden Tag was anderes umsonst. Also wenn du 13 Euro im Monat ausgeben musst, machst irgendwas falsch oder hast keine Geduld.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. April 2010)

Man brauch kein Geld ausgeben um beim End-Content mitspielen zu können.
Hab bis jetzt auch keinen Cent ausgegeben und geh trotzdem HdÜ und ZF , bald auch evtl HdDF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es dauert halt nur länger wenn du kein echtes Geld reinstecken willst.


----------



## Casp (19. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht wirklich vorstellen.



Du kannst dir also nicht vorstellen, dass die Entwickler auch Geld verdienen wollen und von irgendwas leben müssen?



rocksor schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so Antworten wie " Du kannst alles machen, dauert nur länger "





DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Es dauert halt nur länger wenn du kein echtes Geld reinstecken willst.



Haha..


----------



## Lemmy73 (20. April 2010)

seit dem frogster den Gold ---> Dia kurs hochgetriehben hat is es nun arg zeitaufwendig geworden kostenlos zu daddeln. Und da nun viele leute Farmen is das Angebot recht groß und daher die preise unten


----------



## Uwark (20. April 2010)

hab ich das richtig gelesen? man kann nun kein gold mehr in rom kaufen legal und dias vk?
wie soll man dann an fusis kommen? 
Absoluter hammer sag ich euch und dann auch noch die server wartung. :/
WIe soll man nun gut werden? ich kann doch nicht 300 euro ausgeben zahl doch eh schon 100 pro monat und das wird auch immer weniger wert.
sie sollten einen gm machen der online ist 2 mal am tag und gold vk gegen echtes geld damit diese illegalen geschäfte verschwinden.


----------



## Razorace (20. April 2010)

Hallo

also mich hat das ROM Fieber seid paar Wochen infiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Aber vor weg, ich denke schon das man Geld ausgeben muss. Weil hätte ich mir nicht die ein oder anderen Dias zum Aufwerten gekauft. Wäre ich nicht weit. Ich habe natürlich Respekt vor den Leuten die das ohne Geschaft haben. Aber ich frage mich wie?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Um überhaupt irgendwie gegen die Monster zu bestehen und nicht ständig zu sterben. Braucht man gute Ausrüstung usw! Also mir war das von Anfang an klar, das ich in dem Spiel bischen Geld stecken muss. Nun ja,man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Aber paar Euros tuen nicht weh. Und vorallem, finde ich es auch gut ein bischen Geld zu bezahlen. Gibt ja auch tolle Sachen im Shop. Wäre dem nicht so, würde es bald kein RoM geben. Das Spiel finanziert sich ja so. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dragane19 (26. April 2010)

Also wer ohne Geld ausgeben spielt hat einfach sehr sehr viel Zeit oder ne Gilde die ihn durch jede Ini zieht(wobei ich finde wenns so ist kann man kaum stolz auf sich seind enn man macht die arbeit nicht selber).

Wenn man wikrlich ohne Gled spielen will muss man eben Gold farmen..aber eben seeeeeeeeeehr lange...da muss man echt 10std am Tag farmen und mithalten zu können, denn wer will nicht irgendwann mal in die High Inis..

Wenn man allein Phiri Münzen sammelt braucht man mit einem Chara mehr als 1000 Tage im genug zu haben um Fusis für seine End Rüssi zu haben.Dann muss man Stats sammeln das kostet Gold, dann nochmal Münzen fürs Plusen dann Aufladungen zum Grade ect ect.....Also man KANN schon ohne Gold nur dann muss man eben wissen ohne sehr viel Zeit wirds nix.(Und twinken bringt nicht viel wegen Marken wenns um die Fusis geht weil die Gebunden sind und die meisten Stats die man bekommt auch gebunden sind)

Und im Moment sind die nicht Geldausgeber eh am Arsc...wegen der Anti Dia -Ah Sache..die gucken nun zu wie die Imba Sachen,kommen und gekauft werden können (welch ein Zufall)..

Ich find Rom auch gut,es macht Spaß aber im Moment durch die immer bewusster werdende Zwei-Klassen Gesellschaft machts mir weniger Spaß als früher..abgesehn davon is das beste dran eh die Zeit vor Lv55 wenn man questet anstatt sich sorgen über seien Rüssi zu machen.


----------



## Shannon16907 (26. April 2010)

Wie mein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, muss man echt dann jeden Tag ca. 10h zocken um Schritt zu halten.

Desshalb muss ich bei solchen Leuten die sagen: "Man kann alles erreichen, auch ohne Geld dauert nur länger" immer schmunzeln da das
so nicht richtig ist...



LG. Shannon16907


----------



## Esperli (26. April 2010)

Wer will denn schon mit den Leuten mithalten? Wer zum Spass zocken will, ist hier genau richtig. Und nur weil ich mit irgendwelchen Leuten die ihr ganzes Arbeitslosengeld in das Spiel stecken nicht "mithalten" kann, bin ich kein bisschen enttäuscht. Es kommt immer darauf an was man vom Spiel erwartet und in welchem Umfang man spielen will. Es gibt keine Pauschalantwort.


----------



## Headsprung (26. April 2010)

ich misch auch in den 50iger bereihcne mit und zahle mal 5 euro pro monat ^^ und das ist auch net übertrieben wen man für 5 euros 100dias bekommt =D aber naja jeder muss selber seine taktik beim spielen haben


----------



## orphereus (27. April 2010)

also zu #21: mit nem twink gehts schon, man kann ja manasteine erstellen und die kann man dann wieder verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu #23: da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich habe noch keine Kohle ausgegeben und bin auch nicht weinerlich, weil es länger dauert bis ich in die höheren inis komme. bin mage/priest 55/55 mit 5k mat
und es wird immer mehr. langsam aber sicher. und ich will halt lange spass an dem ganzen haben, was bringts mir wenn ich 2 Wochen nach Eröffnung eines neuen Bereiches alle quests fertig hab?
das ich mich langweilen muß und den Worldchat zu spamme wie das die Bezahler tun? NEIN DANKE!
Das geflame nervt nämlich genauso, wie die ollen Chinafarmer.
Also allen weiterhin viel Spass an dem tollen Spiel
Orph


----------



## Watumba (28. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Nur so vorab, ich möchte gern mal in RoM reinschauen.
> 
> ...




Für ROM brauchst du 10 € für ein Pferd!

Alles andere kannst du dir erspielen. Du kannst dir die Sachen im Auktionhaus für Gold kaufen oder selber machen. 

Mit Echtgeld sparst du halt viel Zeit.


Wenn du also viel Zeit und kein wenig Geld hast erspielst du dir die Sachen.
Und wenn du viel Geld und wenig Zeit hast kaufst du die Sachen :-) 

wenn du Tips brauchst helfe ich dir gerne :-)

Ich spiele auf dem deutschen PVP-Server "Cogadh"

darfst mich auch anmailen


----------



## Shannon16907 (29. April 2010)

Siehe meinen Blog, da kannste auch einiges nachlesen zu RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derechtesaroman (30. April 2010)

Ohne real geld kommste nach den letzten änderungen im High End bereich nicht alzu weit und wenn due Geld ausgibst und Dias kaufst wirste auch noch von Frogster beschießen zahlst und erählst die Dias nicht Support kommt auch nur die Standartmail das der Vorfall geprüft wird haben die bestädigung über die Zahlung von Giroplay erhalten weiß nicht was die da noch groß prüfen müßen.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (30. April 2010)

Wa???


----------



## Esperli (30. April 2010)

Sowas sind Einzelfälle und können vorkommen, das ist überall so, er ist nur gerade etwas wütend weil er nicht sofort die Dias hat, sondern evtl erst morgen... Deshalb kann er vermutlich auch keine Satzzeichen setzen... naja, wird sich schon klären.
Die Diamantenaufladung funktioniert normalerweise annähernd 100%ig.


----------



## derechtesaroman (1. Mai 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Sowas sind Einzelfälle und können vorkommen, das ist überall so, er ist nur gerade etwas wütend weil er nicht sofort die Dias hat, sondern evtl erst morgen... Deshalb kann er vermutlich auch keine Satzzeichen setzen... naja, wird sich schon klären.
> Die Diamantenaufladung funktioniert normalerweise annähernd 100%ig.



Warte schon seit Montag drauf habe gleichzeitig bei Atlantica online ingame währung über Giropay gekauft das stand mir sofort zu verfügung!
PS wir sind hier nicht im Deutschunterricht


----------



## Esperli (1. Mai 2010)

Stimmt schon das hier kein Deutschunterricht ist, aber wenn du in einem Forum schreibst, dann kannst dich wenigstens bemühen den Text für andere angenehm lesbar zu gestalten. Den Leuten die deine Probleme lesen müssen, und sich damit beschäftigen, muss man ja nicht unbedingt das Leben schwer machen oder?
Ich jedenfalls lese sowas normal garnicht erst....

Ach und überigens, hab mir gestern auch für 10Euro Dias geholt, die waren auch nach ner Minute drauf, soviel also zu deinem Atlantica Beispiel...
Garantiert gibt es auch dort Einzelfälle in denen es nicht sofort klappt.
Genau genommen dürfen die sich sogar bis zu 2 Wochen oder mehr Zeit lassen mit der Aufladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du hast in deinem Ersten Text geschrieben "Giroplay", ist das Zahlung per Überweisung? Falls ja kann es daran liegen das ja die Banken bei Überweisungen nicht immer die Schnellsten sind, würde daher vorschlagen alles über Paysave (gibt es an jeder Tankstelle) zu erledigen, dort werden keine vertraulichen Daten weiter gegeben und die Dias sind nach wenigen Minuten/Auslogen-Einlogen da.


----------



## Apocalyptica (11. Juni 2010)

nachdem ich nun auch ein paar lvl in rom gemeister habe, habe ich entschieden das ich das game erstmal weiterzocken möchte.
für rom bin ich aufgrund dessen quallität auch gerne bereit ein paar euro locker zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun gibt es ja diese wm-diamanten aktion und die wollte ich nutzen.

wenn ich nun dias kaufe, werden diese sofort dem account gutgeschrieben oder dauert das ein paar tage ?
zahle mit paypal.


----------



## Farodin_ (11. Juni 2010)

naja ob sich die wm-aktion wirklich so lohnt ist fraglich, weil es dort ja nur bis zu 80%mehr dias gibt.
Und bei anderen Atkionen gibt es bis zu 100% mehr dias, un diese aktionen gibt es oft genug also nicht nur 1mal im jahr.


----------



## Apocalyptica (11. Juni 2010)

öhm nö, es sind bis zu 150% möglich.
je nachdem wiviel tore deutschland macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein post beantwortet aber leider nicht meine frage...


----------



## Syndry (12. Juni 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Du kannst Runes of Magic vollkommen ohne Geld spielen, lass die anderen sagen was die wollen. Es stimmt zwar das du um richtig gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen, die Sachen aus dem Itemshop benötigst, allerdings brauchst du vor Level 50 garnicht mit dem Verbessern anfangen, vorher wirst du eh mit Questbelohnungen zugeschüttet. Hinzu kommt das es eine spielinterne Währung gibt (Phiriusmarken), die du über das Absolvieren täglicher Quests erhältst, mit der du sämtliche wichtigen Sachen aus dem Itemshop kaufen kannst. Du benötigst allerdings sehr viele von den Marken. Hinzu kommt die Möglichkeit das du ja im Spiel über das Auktionshaus erbeutetes Gold gegen Diamanten tauschen kannst.
> 
> Also zusammengefasst:
> Bis Level 50-55 brauchst du kein Geld, da es an jeder Ecke neues Zeug gibt.
> ...



Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

Mit Paypal geht es recht schnell meine Gildenmitglieder kaufen alle mit Paypal und haben nach 15 min bis 2 Std ihe Dias.


----------



## Zandy (12. Juni 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> wenn ich nun dias kaufe, werden diese sofort dem account gutgeschrieben oder dauert das ein paar tage ?
> zahle mit paypal.



Ja die Diamanten sind in der Regel in ein paar Minuten drauf.


----------



## Jestersjake (13. Juni 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> nachdem ich nun auch ein paar lvl in rom gemeister habe, habe ich entschieden das ich das game erstmal weiterzocken möchte.
> für rom bin ich aufgrund dessen quallität auch gerne bereit ein paar euro locker zu machen.
> 
> 
> ...




du wirst in einiger Zeit, sagen wir 2-3 Wochen am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass du gerade unwissentlich auf die komplette "Geld-mach-Strategie" hinter Frogster gestoßen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaylX (13. Juni 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> wenn ich nun dias kaufe, werden diese sofort dem account gutgeschrieben oder dauert das ein paar tage ?
> zahle mit paypal.



ich hab mir bis jetzt nur zweimal paypal karten gekauft: einmal 20€ und die sind sofort nach so ein paar min. gekommen. und dann hab ich einmal ne paypal karte für 10€ gekauft, und die hab ich so lange aufgehoben bis so eine aktion kam, die 100% mehr dias gab. die aktion ging glaub ich von freitag bis sonntag. und ich hab sie am samstag eingelöst und sie kamen erst am montag an!! aba zum glück hab ich 400 dias anstatt 200 bekommen^^


und zu der eigentlichen frage, mann kann es eventuell schon ohne real geld zu investieren schaffen eine gute rüssi haben oda die high-lvl inis zu bezwingen, aba des dauert nun mal ewig. man muss das ganze gold farmen un damit dias kaufen oda man macht etliche tqs um 10 mio. phiriusmarken zu sameln und was weiß ich noch was man alles machen muss.... am besten du kaufst dir wie ich ne 10€ paypal karte und löst sie erst ein wenn so eine aktion kommt. damit kaufts du dir ein nicht allzu teures mount (z.b. ein normales pferd oda so) und mit dem restlichen geld kaufts du dir entweder wenn du lvl 55+ bist fussis oda verkaufst die dias für gold (was natürlich dumm wäre, weil man dias grad am meisetn braucht und will).




MFG KaylX


----------

